# Trivia Quiz



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

In the reloading field, what does RCBS stand for?

Bob Wright


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Rock Chuck Bullet Swage ???


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Clyde said:


> Rock Chuck Bullet Swage ???


Ding, ding, ding WINNER! :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It should have been:

Really Cool Bullet Setup


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Gentlemen,
You got it. Except Shipwreck, of course.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think this was rigged. HA! HA!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Its hard to beat the ole rock chucker press


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Gentlemen,
> You got it. Except Shipwreck, of course.
> 
> Bob Wright


I was being facetious


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

*rcbs*

How about reload, carefull,before, shooting.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*???*



Shipwreck said:


> I was being facetious


and all who believe this 1---be thee counted

   don't let up on him now --we have him just where he wants us

RJ


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

*rcbs*

HEE,HEE,HA,HA, you tell us what it stands for......


----------

